# Banding performance birds?



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

Should I band my performance birds? Would solid colored bands or bands with numbers and/or letters be better? What is typical or what rules are there for what to have on a band? I have Uzbek crack tumblers, when I got my adult pair they were not banded. Thank you!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

For those Birds you should use NPA bands to be official, but any seamless I.D.Bands will work for your own I.D. Purposes.


----------



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you LUCKYT.


----------



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

What size of band do you think they would use? They weigh around 8oz I believe and have feathered legs.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

Your Uzbeks should wear a size 9, you can get them from the NPA site or from most of the pigeon supply shops. They are inexpensive and a good form of permanent identification.


----------



## UzbekFancier (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you Francis!


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

Banding muffed foot pigeons, any advice so the feathers do not get squashed?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I have a slight problem with performance birds + bands plus a chasing falcon. Once one of mine got hit in back and survived with a clean cut on the leg to the thumb. If there was a ring on, then i would never see the bird. I personally do not like to wear rings permenantly. 
So i just make paper and tape rings for occasions like settling young and wedding releases.


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

with the feather footed breeds we band them at an early age before the feathers are well developed and the band slips on easy. You might lose a feather or two.


----------

